# Maenclochog Railway Tunnel-Jan 12



## Landsker (Jan 2, 2012)

Although a small tunnel its got quite an interesting history, after battling through some of the muddiest and wettest fields I have ever been through I finally got to the tunnel


History

The southern section of the Narberth Road & Maenclochog Railway's 19¼-mile line from Clynderwen to Letterston Junction entered service on 19th September 1876. It formed a loop off the GWR main line, providing an alternative single track route into Fishguard Harbour.
On the southern approach to Maenclochog, the trackbed clings to the side of a steep valley, entering Castle Tunnel on a westerly curve. Masonry portals and short lined sections at either end give way to exposed rock in the tunnel's central part, incorporating refuges and ledges at a height of six feet on both sides.
On 6th October 1943, the tunnel played a small but notable part in the war effort, acting as the target for a prototype Highball bouncing bomb which was dropped from a Mosquito flying out of RAF Angle It was flown by Sqn Ldr Longbottom and he managed to get 4 out of 12 Highballs to go through the tunnel whilst two hit the portal. The tunnel was closed for a day for the test, and was quickly repaired for the next goods train from Rosebush quarry. By then, the passenger service had already been consigned to history but goods trains continued to ply their trade until 16th May 1949.

Old Railway poster







Fragment of one of the Highballs






And on with the pics

Northern Portal




Looking South 




Roof Collapse, has been repaired with old rail at some time




Looking north through the tunnel




The southern Portal




A bit further up the line is the platform at the former Rosebush Station




GWR notice


----------



## jools (Jan 2, 2012)

That's good,,,,,,,,,,,I like your monochrome pics,,


----------



## highcannons (Jan 7, 2012)

Liked that, thanks


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 7, 2012)

Admire your perseverance. Once tried to get to the S portal but gave up due to boggy conditions. Rosedale's worth and explore as well.


----------



## Landsker (Jan 7, 2012)

borntobemild said:


> Admire your perseverance. Once tried to get to the S portal but gave up due to boggy conditions. Rosedale's worth and explore as well.



I know what you mean about boggy, absolutely horrendous!


----------

